# Dahlia's doeling :)



## NyGoatMom

So this morning Dahlia seemed to have fuller teats and udder than yesterday. I had to leave for a few hours, but thought she had a ways to go since she had more udder to fill...when I got home, her udder was twice the size as in the am! She filled her udder fast!
Anyway, I sat with her for hours before she started pushing.I wanted to make sure to be there, so I got nothing done today :lol: She was pushing hard for about half an hour....I was getting ready to go in, but then I saw two hooves...she kept pushing, but was getting nowhere fast. I pulled when she pushed and a little head appeared with it's tongue hanging out...I ended up having to pull quite forcefully to help her get it out, and I do not think she would have been able to get it out on her own...maybe she could have~but it was nerve-wracking!
She gave birth to a 6.5 lb doeling  She appears to be all white, but hard to tell quite yet since she had very orange-y yellow fluid on her. Probably the stress of birth caused her to poop too early 
She is up and tries to nurse, I have helped her a few times since Dahlia's teats are huge and hard for her to grasp. 
The question is...was her poppa a saanenxnubian, or a fainter? Her mom is alpine...what do you think?


----------



## Mamaboyd

I think poppa was a fainter but I could be wrong. Baby is a cutie for sure!! Glad you were there to help  Congratulations !


----------



## ksalvagno

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## nchen7

I vote saanen/Nubian (those EARS!). I love her! congrats on the beautiful girl!


----------



## NyGoatMom

She has really long legs


----------



## Mamaboyd

My fainters have really long ears too..but of course this is our first year with breeding goats so I am not much help lol. Our last buckling born, a single and was 6 1/2 lbs and he is taller and bigger than my babies born 12 days before him. I am no expert on the different breeds..I guess time will tell what you have


----------



## NyGoatMom

True! I am waiting on pics of the saanen/nubian guy...here is a pic of the fainter buck...


----------



## janeen128

Awe!!;-) What a cutie!! I vote Saanen/Nubian mix....


----------



## Mamaboyd

I am biased...fainter, lolol but what do I know? hehe Your fainter buck is a cutie too!


----------



## nchen7

which buck was Dahlia hanging out with just before Christmas?


----------



## janeen128

Hopefully not both...;-)


----------



## MsScamp

I can't help you with the sire, but that is one beautiful little girl! Congratulations on your new arrival!


----------



## HerdQueen

Aww Stephanie she is smoochable! I vote saanen/Nubian buck.


----------



## NyGoatMom

She has blue/grey eyes....just noticed that today, and she is not white...she is cream colored...with little areas of very light butterscotch...


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> which buck was Dahlia hanging out with just before Christmas?


Not sure...she had her running with the bucks alternately..

trying to decide on bottle feeding or dam....mom is really protective and I have limited space.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mamaboyd said:


> I am biased...fainter, lolol but what do I know? hehe Your fainter buck is a cutie too!


Well, the blue/grey eyes would be fainter right?  He is not my buck....I got the mom for free from someone and she was already bred to one of her bucks.


----------



## nchen7

you can always try to scare the doeling and see if she faints......

I still vote snubian....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha.....I thought only fainters and ND's had blue eye genes?


----------



## ksalvagno

The blue gray will change to brown. Blue eyes are like a sky blue color.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ohhhhhh....really? Ok then, I am leaning towards saanen/nubian x alpine then!


----------



## Mamaboyd

My blue eyed fainter's are more of a marble blue...paler than sky blue. If it the dad is the fainter, the doeling most likely will not show any fainting characteristics...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here is a pic of the dad I think...he is saanen/nubian....


----------



## nchen7

he looks like he's the daddy. we can always get everyone on the Maury Povich show to confirm. LOL


----------



## janeen128

Okay, still going with the Saanen/Nubian dad;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Had to add another pic  My daughter has named her Iris....she may be staying ???


----------



## nchen7

she is sooo fuzzy and adorable! Madeline isn't the only white goat in your herd anymore!


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....but she is...this girl is like a blonde red....the camera just won't get the color right!


----------



## Emzi00

Do you even have to ask about her staying? :lol: She's gorgeous!


----------



## janeen128

Awe!!


----------



## nchen7

well...not nearly as dark as the others then!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I vote saanen/nubian as well. She's such a cutie pie! And she doesn't look as..."moose-like" as her mom, that's good lol


----------



## Chadwick

I missed this! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks guys


----------



## NyGoatMom

She is now a bottle baby and took to it fast!


----------



## janeen128

Cool!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Updated pic of Iris.........she was weighed today and is at 15 lbs....she is three weeks old.


----------



## janeen128

Awe..., hey my little Sammy would like to make friends with her...LOL... They look very similar;-)


----------



## nchen7

love her!!!


----------



## HorsePrerace

sweet baby!


----------



## dayofthunder

Congrats


----------



## Chadwick

She's a looker! I'd pocket her on my way out! Haha


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks guys, she's really sweet too  I have her for sale, but I don't really wanna sell her


----------



## nchen7

you should just keep her and switch over to alpines. :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahahaha...no way! She is 50 % alpine 25 % saanen and 25% nubian....her mom is pur alpine and the worst goat I've had yet! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

but SHE'S a delight, so that's all it matters, right???

how's Madeline's horn doing? healing up nice?


----------



## NyGoatMom

She actually lost both that day...they are doing good so far, I'll update that thread soon too.


----------



## nchen7

I can take Iris off your hands... you CAN potty train her and make her act like a dog right? b/c I don't think they'd let goats in condos.....LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

I could try....lol....


----------

